# Most unique/undupeable MAC eyeshadows?



## jeannesmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

I was wondering what everyone thinks are MAC's most unique or undupeable eyeshadows? I'd rather save my money and buy neutrals and more dupeable shades from cheaper brands. Thanks!!


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 16, 2012)

I would say get mac hocus pocus while you still can, It is in the goodbyes. It is amazing. I think all the eyeshadow from the bloggers collection are amazing but to me that was a standout.


jeannesmiles said:


> I was wondering what everyone thinks are MAC's most unique or undupeable eyeshadows? I'd rather save my money and buy neutrals and more dupeable shades from cheaper brands. Thanks!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 16, 2012)

Definitely agree!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Feb 18, 2012)

haze eyeshadow, for sure. i've never see any other duochrome like it anywhere.


----------



## jeannesmiles (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the recommendations, I'll definitely pick up Hocus Pocus, luckily there's free shipping now!


----------



## jeannesmiles (Feb 18, 2012)

EUSHANNASIA said:


> haze eyeshadow, for sure. i've never see any other duochrome like it anywhere.


	Hmmm I can't seem to find an eyeshadow just called Haze on the MAC website, however Summer Haze mineralize eyeshadow and Purple Haze came up, is it one of those?


----------



## xJustgirlie (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe Haze is discontinued for over 10 years now.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Feb 20, 2012)

definitely not purple haze or summer haze. as far as i know, the original Haze was discontinued sometime in the mid 90s. i want to say 1996. so it's been dc'd for about 15 years, and is next to impossible to find. i do own haze but believe me when i say i searched long and hard and paid dearly for it, haha.

  	i don't think i've ever seen haze on ebay. you won't see it popping up in any sales, most likely--it really is that rare! it's a very unusual, complex color... sort of a mildewed, greenish gray-blue with a pinkish/lavender duochrome. it's very cool! vex is the only duochrome that mac currently has available that comes anywhere close to being like haze, but vex is quite different and not the best comparison. but like haze, vex is one i haven't seen duplicated anywhere (although mac has released some le shades like rite of spring, almond icing, sea myth etc. that _are_ similar to vex).

  	anyway! some pics of haze (not mine)


----------



## jeannesmiles (Feb 20, 2012)

xJustgirlie said:


> I believe Haze is discontinued for over 10 years now.



 	Oh man that totally sucks it's been discontinued, it's SO PRETTY! I'll definitely add Vex to my list, I love duochromes! Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 3, 2012)

From the perm line: Star Violet, Expensive Pink, Trax, Shale.  I won't bother listing LE ones.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

I would say most of their duochromes like Gorgeous Gold, Stars n Rockets, Tilt, Vex, Club are more unique.

  	I wouldn't say any of these are absolutely unique to the makeup world, but I  if you compare them to drugstore offerings they will be. However you'll find dupes for them in Nars, MUFE and especially Inglot.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 9, 2012)

I have yet to come by a dupe for Patina.


----------



## deidre (Mar 21, 2012)

There's something about the smooth metallicness of Woodwinked that I haven't found in another shadow.

  	Haze looks beautiful!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 8, 2012)

Beauty Marked is pretty unique.


----------



## kaylapaigex (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried recreating the duochrome qualities of Haze?

	I read where someon tried layering different pigments/shadows to try recreate that effect. She said it wasn't perfect, but she didn't mention what she used!!


	Wondering if anyone has any ideas of shades that would be worth mixing to try recreating the effect (ANY brands will do...)


----------



## liba (Aug 31, 2012)

you know, with duochrome nail polishes coming back into style, i wouldn't be surprised if MAC eventually features some new duochrome shadows - maybe next spring!

  	I know it was LE, but the most unique MAC shadow I currently own is Clarity MES. I love it so much, one of my all time favorites!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

liba said:


> you know, with duochrome nail polishes coming back into style, i wouldn't be surprised if MAC eventually features some new duochrome shadows - maybe next spring!
> 
> I know it was LE, but the most unique MAC shadow I currently own is Clarity MES. I love it so much, one of my all time favorites!


	I'd love to see all the Snake Eyes e/s get re-upped.


----------



## ahoythere (Sep 19, 2012)

kaylapaigex said:


> Wondering if anyone has any ideas of shades that would be worth mixing to try recreating the effect (ANY brands will do...)


  	I have been trying to recreate Haze for the last few years and I have not managed it yet!  BUT I have come close to the idea mixing the following pigments: Emerald Dusk + Naval Blue + Pink Bronze (or Pink Opal) + softwash grey.  The texture of the pigments is much frostier than the original though. I'm thinking maybe Atomic Afterglow (from Fyrinnae) + Pink Opal might be good too.....maybe I'll try that one tomorrow!


----------



## Edward Bax (Mar 3, 2013)

I have gotten pretty close to Haze by mixing a bright green(like a grass green) with pearl ex interference violet. This does not sound like it would work but it does-the green mixes with the red tones in the pearl ex and it turns a purplish gray with a pinky sheen. I'm not layering colors,I'm crushing up a green shadow and mixing the powders.I would use a matte green-the metallic greens +pearl ex  just seem to turn silver.


----------



## Blush (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd say Vex and Club.


----------



## smokeyrose (Mar 4, 2013)

Blush said:


> I'd say Vex and *Club*.


  	I have heard Too Faced Label Wh*re is a great dupe for Club, just better pigmented.


----------



## Hilde (Mar 4, 2013)

Vex is the one I really haven't seen anything like. It really is great for making me look awake, and goes well with greens, pinks and purples. Might be my favorite shadow ever.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Blue brown and star violet are gorgeous unique shades


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Softwash grey pigment is pretty undupeable!


----------

